# Absolute 28



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Came in the post today, just had a quick flick through it, from what i saw,it will be another excellent issue
John , i like my photo :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Feel Sorry for Mark on the back page!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> Feel Sorry for Mark on the back page!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yes same here ......... thoughts are with you Mark [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Only got as far as looking at the pictures so far but:

Spotted on Page 10 - windscreen wiper collector at work on my car! :lol:

And top right of the pic - a clone . . . .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine smells nice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Mine smells nice


multiply that by 700 for us :mrgreen:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Love love love 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Loving the pictures of my TT. 8)

NOT loving the pictures of myself :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday, another great read & magazine, I think that the club should be very greatful that there is a dedicated core of people willing to use their own time to put together and post it out. These things take a lot, and I mean a lot of work.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Waiting for my AbsoluTTe 28... 
Thanks to all people who work in the magazine.

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, another great read & magazine, I think that the club should be very greatful that there is a dedicated core of people willing to use their own time to put together and post it out. These things take a lot, and I mean a lot of work.


I would like to thank Val who had to rush home from work at 10 am to make sure someone was in the house when the mags were delivered. This was after I found my shift had been changed whilst I was on my rest days [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah,mine received yesterday!!
Thanks!!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi, just arrived today  
Thank you!!.

Best regards,


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Jorge,I read your profile,has pic been made to Alpina last year??


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi Marcello,
The pic was taken in St.Moritz, just when we go out from the restaurant with all the Italian people :wink: on the big parking.

Best regards,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Feel Sorry for Mark on the back page!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


And here too! Sorry to hear your bad news Mark


----------

